# Powerhead Recommendations For A 75 Gallon



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Any recommendations on the amount of flow? Tank is being filtered by an Fx5.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Nobody? 11 people have looked at this an noone has a suggestion on a power head for a group of ps?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I like the Hydor Koralia 4 on a 75


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree, or if you go with a maxijet then the 1200 is ok too but not as much flow as the k4 i dont think


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

is a directional narrow flow better like the maxi jet, or is a Koralia 4 with a broad amount of flow more desirable for ps?

funny how things evolve, as when i first became a member on p fury people were against the Koralia's as they were more for Saltwater.

also positioning. should i put the Koralia 4 or the Maxi dead center of the left or right pane of the tank, or more in the top corner...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I always put mine in the upper back corners so they are a bit less obvious and then I point them slightly down and towards the front of the tank, seems to always create the best amount of water circulation that way.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I run a koralia evolution 750 on my 75 with a 7" rhom, he plays in it fine, almost wish I would have gone a size up(tough to know until you try one didn't want to over do it), although with the spray bar from my canister all along the back wall that circulates water back top to front, I placed mine about 8" up at the front of the left side so when he plays in the flow hes right up front.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i think with an Fx5 you'll have plenty of flow. but if your wanting more then a Koralia evo 750 or 1050 should do the trick


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks for your advice guys


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I like the Hydor Koralia 4 on a 75


Whats the point of a powerhead?


----------

